# Teenagers and Camping



## The Long Long Trailer (Sep 26, 2011)

I am struggling with how much I should expect my daughter, who will be 16 this summer, to come along to our seasonal campground versus allowing her to stay home. Campground is 1 1/2 hours from home, we go up pretty much every weekend. She just isn't interested anymore; I knew the time would come. Do I force her to come all the time, some of the time? What's reasonable? She's a great kid, good grades, respectful, no attitude, never misses curfew. I welcome any advice. Thanks.


----------



## edwinjd (Sep 8, 2011)

I remember when I was around that age, I also lost interest with camping. I only got my interest back when I was in college and my friends and I were making our own camping plans from where we are going to what we would be doing. You may want to try to get her involved in the camping plans. Perhaps, it would spark some interest again.

Good luck!


----------



## old_guy_camping (Aug 12, 2011)

She can stay home half the time. The other half she can bring a friend, and they can bring a tent and stay in that if they wish.


----------



## PrdCdn (Feb 5, 2012)

I know for my niece, keeping her interested is hard. So what I've done is 
Let her plan a weekend. Everything from meals, to what to bring. Even where we are going. Well atleast let her try. She seemed to respond to that. 
Keeping her involved, ie: what would she like to do? Plan around that. 

just some thoughts.


----------



## jason (Sep 15, 2011)

Camping with teenagers can be a great trip...planning camping activities for your teens and and bringing along fun things for them to do will engage most teens.


----------



## edwinjd (Sep 8, 2011)

PrdCdn said:


> I know for my niece, keeping her interested is hard. So what I've done is
> Let her plan a weekend. Everything from meals, to what to bring. Even where we are going. Well atleast let her try. She seemed to respond to that.
> Keeping her involved, ie: what would she like to do? Plan around that.
> 
> just some thoughts.


I agree with PrdCdn. Try giving your teen the chance to plan your next camping trip. But when you do, keep it a point not to turn down every single suggestion that she would make just so that you will still do the camping trip the way that you want it.


----------



## Gordie (Apr 12, 2011)

Sorry, I can give you a ton of advice about camping, but not advice about family.


----------



## luvmymallard (Jun 27, 2012)

*camping with teens*

went thru the same thing with our daughter. Best solution for us was to have her invite a friend along. Changes the whole atmosphere. I don't want to leave kids home alone too many ways for things to happen. I think parents need to compromise and if she is not going YOU don't go knowing, that she will be grown and gone in a flash and she is your first responsibility and when they are gone you realize you did the right thing by being parent first.............She may be very receptive to taking friends along, diff. one each time, etc. and great idea to let her help plan the trip.
Have fun making family memories that last a lifetime. On another note, had the same problem with my son, he groaned and complained about camping, he is now 36 with family of his own and guess what he has a camper and they go camping often..............amazing.


----------

